# Does anyone have a link to something legit explaining what is included in the standard 58 cents per mile rate?



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

I've heard that if you take he standard 2019 rate of .58 per miles then you can't itemize anything at all to do with you car including insurance, repairs, maintenance, parts added to your car to protect it from pax going in and out, etc. True? And if anyone has a legit link to a site detailing what is included in the .58 for 2019 I would appreciate it.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

FinerThings said:


> I've heard that if you take he standard 2019 rate of .58 per miles then you can't itemize anything at all to do with you car including insurance, repairs, maintenance, parts added to your car to protect it from pax going in and out, etc. True? And if anyone has a legit link to a site detailing what is included in the .58 for 2019 I would appreciate it.


$.58 a mile is included. Standard mileage deduction versus itemizing. Do your taxes with software and use both options to see which lowers your taxable income the most.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Here ya' go- (2018 rules/rate, but probably the same rules will apply for 2019)

https://www.irs.gov/publications/p463#en_US_2018_publink100033930
There's an index on the left side of the page.


----------

